# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  Store Plants In WTF Vivariums

## AmphibianAwesomeness

Hello, I have two whites tree frogs and want to update their tank (or make them a new one). I am not too inthralled with buying expensive plants. I would LOVE to be able to use some plants from Fred Meyers, because they're a lot cheaper for "more plant". I already have an umbrella plant from FM's, but I just don't want to take any more risks.
Here's the plant I already have.



ANY HELP IS MUCH APPRECIATED!

----------


## bill

i would love to offer some advice, but i am not sure if there is a question here???

----------


## AmphibianAwesomeness

My question was: Is it safe to put store-bought plants in my frog vivarium? Thats all my question was, though I already read another forum about this. I think Ill just gets my plants at josh's frogs.

----------


## Lynn

IMO---ANY  plant ( regardless of where you purchase it) needs to be disinfected and put through  
'a waiting period'

Here is my method:
Remove from the existing pot
Remove all existing soil from the plant's roots
Dip the plant into a big bucket of tap water w/  a cap full of bleach
Submerse the entire plant

*Rinse Rinse Rinse Rinse Rinse Rinse*

Then do a final rinse in a big bucket of tap water and de-chlorinator! Again, fully submerse the plant

Re-pot in to clean containers ( cleaned the same way if re-using what they came in)
Re-pot with ABG. (completely  break-up the sphagnum moss that is in the ABG and remove any big sticks of tree fern fiber)
-The sphagnum can cause intestinal impaction if a pc is accidentally swallowed 
-The sticks of tree fern fiber can cause and eye injury .
-It's not a big deal tho modify the ABG -- and the plants will do really well

Sooooooooooo ,personally,  if a plant does not survive _my cleaning_....then it does not go into my frog enclosures. The _waiting period_ can include planting into a new enclosure ( that is cycling ) without any frogs in it  :Smile: 

Wait about 2 weeks ---to let the _bad_ stuff grow out.

If you need to skip the bleach dip...then completely remove all the soil---run under tap water, re-pot, 
and WAIT - a really long time.

For a whites- when you plant into the enclosure ---- you will want to cover the ABG with a final covering of tropical soil.

BTW
There are 2 species of _umbrella_ plants:
Eriogonum umbrellum
**Schefflera actinophylla* 

It is my understanding that **Schefflera actinophylla* should NOT be used as it is toxic if the leaves are ingested  :Frog Surprise: 

Lynn

----------

Heatheranne

----------


## Heather

Lynn's got you covered on the cleaning routine.

Some great tree frog plants are broad leafed plants, such as:

Pothos / Epipremnu aureum
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Epipremnum_aureum






Chinese Evergreens / Aglaonema 
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aglaonema







(One of my favorites due to the red/pink varieties)



Philodendrons 
(Use the broad leaf variations)
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philodendron






They look frail in these Internet photos, but if proper lighting and ABG mix are used to plant in, they grow strong. (I also use a secret trick of pushing a frog poo or two down into the plant soil weekly for some fertilizer, along with a few springtails in the mix to keep things in balance  :Wink: ).





I have red eyes, but you can see how they enjoy sleeping on the undersides of the leaves.

And on the tops near the stems where the leaves are strongest.

Hope this helps  :Smile: .

----------


## AmphibianAwesomeness

Thanks for all of these pictures and advice! Just today I bought some plants and moss off of josh's frog...so should I disinfect them even if they specify non toxic? Oh also I know that I have *Schefflera A**ctinophylla* but I think it's safe cause I've researched A TON about this plant, cause I LOVED it sooo much! And I didn't know that I needed any ABG, so thanks for the advice!!                       




 :Suspicion:

----------


## Heather

Im not sure about that one, but Deranged Chipmunk woukd know. Joshsfrogs is safe. Just give them a nice rinse in dechlorinated water. ABG is not a must, but your plants will love it. There are no nutrients in coconut fiber.

You're welcome  :Smile: .

----------


## bill

About disinfecting the plants? I know Josh's grows them without pesticides, so a thorough rinse should be sufficient. 

And far as toxicity, a large majority of tropical plants are indeed toxic, if ingested. Since frogs are insectivores, you can worry less about it.

----------


## Heather

> About disinfecting the plants? I know Josh's grows them without pesticides, so a thorough rinse should be sufficient. 
> 
> And far as toxicity, a large majority of tropical plants are indeed toxic, if ingested. Since frogs are insectivores, you can worry less about it.


Thanks Bill  :Smile: .

----------

